
Going Container Native – Bryan Cantrill - solarengineer
http://containersummit.io/events/sf-2015/videos/going-container-native
======
wyldfire
From 2015.

Slides: [http://us-
east.manta.joyent.com/bcantrill/public/ContainerSu...](http://us-
east.manta.joyent.com/bcantrill/public/ContainerSummit.pdf)

